# [Just For Fun] What Is Your DroidX Horror Story?



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Title says it all, what was the most horrible experience you had (or massively inconvenient) while tinkering with your X? (and no I am not referring to the woman that took all your furniture and money!)


----------



## chefthomas99 (Aug 4, 2011)

My 2 year old nearly threw it in the toilet


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

Not knowing what a locked bootloader is.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

I once had too many "special" chocolate bars and had a 2 hr long conversation with some Guy named rom manager who wears a funny little hat. What really threw me off was all the sudden he stopped talking and started making a ringing sound asking me to answer ... when I did he turned into my boss .... was awkward....

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

blackadept said:


> I once had too many "special" chocolate bars and had a 2 hr long conversation with some Guy named rom manager who wears a funny little hat. What really threw me off was all the sudden he stopped talking and started making a ringing sound asking me to answer ... when I did he turned into my boss .... was awkward....
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


All I gotta say is... epic. Gotta watch the happy bars bro, they will get you every time.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

bobAbooey said:


> Not knowing what a locked bootloader is.


/thread

But to play along, flashing too many times and having the battery die mid .sbf. Was an irritating affair.


----------



## davidnc (Jun 7, 2011)

Shortly after I first rooted my dx(Dec.2010) I didnt know what I was doing .lol
I made a backup and everything but trying to fix something I wound up deleting everything ,I mean everything .
The phone wouldnt boot up at all was stuck on the "M" because there wasnt even an OS installed.I took it to vzw.They thought they could fix it but bought it back from tech dept kinda confused like. They filed out insurance and stuff to get me a refurb.
So the next day after reading in threads about SBFing and understanding how to I was able to bring it back to life.So I just returned the refurb since I had my phone fixed by the time I received the refurb.:smile3:


----------



## D3M0NYK (Jun 15, 2011)

Mine was my first sbf failure. I had a interview to be at and had some info on my phone that was necessary for it. For some reason I decided to sbf back to froyo to load a rom on it before work and it failed, and failed, and failed, and failed some more and since I was still new to the game I thought I had honestly fubar'd my phone. Spent the entire interview pissed at myself for screwing with my phone and wound up not getting the job because "I appeared distracted" lol. Lesson learned.


----------



## zsld0423 (Jun 9, 2011)

I guess I kinda have a 2-in-1, I had my dad pre-order my X for me and he had it shipped asap to me after it came out. I eagerly opened the box and booted it up, and after playing with it for a few minutes I noticed it seemed like there was extra pressure at the top of the screen. So my new X would randomly pull down the notification bar allllll of the time. But of course whenever I would show people it would stop. So after about a week I was able to get into the Verizon Store and almost didn't get a new phone because of course, it wouldn't mess up for them.

I got my new phone, and started looking into the rom world. My first rom was a Drew Garen rom (that was a whole 'nother horror story, i personally hate those roms). Used that for a while, and then the "leak" 2.2 came out. I flashed that right away and had myself some froyo goodness. Then, the official 2.2 came out. I thought I knew enough to get it set up right, so I flashed back to 2.1 and took the 2.2 OTA to have some fun. I looked into roms more and was playing around, and decided to flash something (couldn't tell ya what it is, I can't remember). Flashed it, and started up the phone, aaaand it bootlooped. I panicked a little, but remembered I had an old SBF. I fired up RSDlite, flashed the SBF, only to find out....

30.03 err A5 77 00 00 00 
battery ok 
connect usb data cable

Then I started freaking out even more (I'm in college and my roommate was finding this hysterical to watch me) I probably tried to re-flash that SBF (still didn't know yet that I wasn't supposed to flash it in the first place) another 5 times. I went into work the next day and one of my co-workers that had an X as well had the System-only file for the X, and I flashed that a couple times without success. I had no idea what to do, so of course I looked online. Then I saw in the big red letters, "DONT FLASH 2.1 SBF IF YOU TAKE THE 2.2 OTA." Needless to say, I was freaking out a bit more. I started looking for more information online and found that some people who hadn't done any SBF'ing on their X's had been bricked because they hadn't charged their phones before installing the update. (I'm ready for the flaming here) So the next day I went into the verizon store, and showed them my phone, and told them that somehow my battery died while installing the update and I was stuck on this screen. The rep took the phone back to the back, came back out and told me they'd order in a new one.

So now, I do all the research before I try anything. I'm currently managing 5 different phones (Only 2 are mine, the other 3 are for different friends) and I haven't bricked anything (yet). CM4DX with the GB kernel, RevNumbers Unofficial Nightlies is my main runner.

tl;dr version:
1st X - hardware problem out of the box
2nd X - I took the 2.2 OTA, and tried to SBF back to 2.1
3rd X - running smoothly, no problems at all


----------



## Blacksantron (Aug 5, 2011)

I was at the beach for a work party with all these incredibly fine girls I work with. I was on cm7 at the time. The night before the party I had flashed a nightly. 
During the party things got a little crazy what with booze and sun. The girls started getting frisky and ummm let's say a little less clothed. Every time I went to take a picture with them my phone froze.. Being drunk myself I forgot that I didn't apply the camera fix patch. And since I was rather inebriated I really don't remember it that well either... Dammit


----------



## Jordan8 (Jun 10, 2011)

"Blacksantron said:


> I was at the beach for a work party with all these incredibly fine girls I work with. I was on cm7 at the time. The night before the party I had flashed a nightly.
> During the party things got a little crazy what with booze and sun. The girls started getting frisky and ummm let's say a little less clothed. Every time I went to take a picture with them my phone froze.. Being drunk myself I forgot that I didn't apply the camera fix patch. And since I was rather inebriated I really don't remember it that well either... Dammit


Hahaha.


----------



## Flipfreak (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine is sort of short.. but ive never heard of anything like it. I was updating from one CM7 nightly to the next, and something went terribly wrong... Still can't figure out what I did wrong. It rebooted at first, but it was very slow, glitchy, so i decided to reboot and I was thinking if it was the same then I would restore my previous version. Upon rebooting, i get the dreaded bootloop. I wasn't all that nervous at first, I just hate sbf'ing. I bring up RSD Lite and start the process. Once it completes, I try to open up stock recovery but it doesnt work... I held the power and home button for a solid 2 minutes but I could only get the boot logo. I try sbf'ing again, same thing. I figured I would try to use the Linux solution on Droid x forums. It was very smooth, and seemed faster (This has become my primary way of sbf'ing). Same thing happens... NO STOCK RECOVERY! I searched EVERYWHERE! Stock recovery just would not work.

I ended up taking it to Big Red, and the tech guy was quite confused, and baffled to how I managed to break it(I can't remember the story I told him... but he could not open stock recovery) They ended up sending me a new one, and while I waited I had to use my Droid Eris. Ew. But I put CM7 on that and it held me over for about a week until my new X came in.


----------

